# n-acetylcysteine



## WILBUR (Aug 9, 2014)

I recently picked up n-acetylcysteine, has anyone tried this for DP\DR? Seems to be helping my brain fog by a lot, can think clearer and have more energy.

My dosage: 750mg / daily with 500mg magnesium chloride


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2014)

seems quite interesting, would like to try that. Sadly i have a histamine intolerance so i don't know if the negative effects would be bigger than the positive ones...well - will try it anyways.


----------



## WILBUR (Aug 9, 2014)

Just a small update on taking this combo, I woke up last night randomly at 4am, and felt this huge flash of reality.. My vision was still pretty DR'd, but my thoughts and emotions felt like they were all just rushing back into me. It was pretty scary to be honest, but I'm hoping this is the start of something good.


----------



## WILBUR (Aug 9, 2014)

another note -

I think the reason why a few people have felt better on this stuff, is that it effects the glutamate receptors in your brain, which in some journals\studies is believed to be one of the reasons why people dissociate. A popular medication that has been given by some psychiatrists to treat and heal people completely from dissociation (lamotrigine), actually helps lower the levels of glutamate in certain areas of the brain.

More information on how glutamate may cause DP here - http://books.google.com/books?id=TthcnM15c0sC&pg=PA161&lpg=PA161&dq=glutamate+dissociation&source=bl&ots=aQa9Y1NEGD&sig=BhIBUUPRI1khiUR6HZfgvQ_krks&hl=en&sa=X&ei=bKkUVJuzBqTLsAT98YD4Bg&ved=0CD4Q6AEwBQ#v=onepage&q=glutamate%20dissociation&f=false


----------



## Mochan (Jul 14, 2014)

How are things now?


----------



## WILBUR (Aug 9, 2014)

Mochan said:


> How are things now?


Still feeling better, had to stop taking it though because the bottle I was getting was costing close to $50 with tax + shipping.


----------

